
Procedural Space Game – Limit Theory Cancelled - hutzlibu
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2018/10/01/limit-theory-cancelled/
======
hutzlibu
Very sad to have read this, I followed his dev-blog. It was very interesting
and inspiring, but also educational to know your limits.

Josh did not know his limits, as he literally went insane over the amount of
work he tried to accomplish. The goals on the one hand and the reality on the
other, but it never got close enough. And now he finally gives up, after he
recovered from his total breakdown and got back on track.

